# Nodevice.com



## Chaosmama (23 März 2011)

Hallo,

jetzt bin ich jahrelang so vorsichtig... und ich glaube jetzt hats mich erwischt. Mein Herz rast und mir ist grottenschlecht.

Auf der verzweifelten Suche nach einem passenden Treiber, weil sich der Treiber den Notebooks meines Sohnes nicht installieren ließ, landete ich auf Nodevice. com, allerdings der deutschen Sprache.

Ich habe mich nicht registriert, musste glaube ich aber so ein Agreement anklicken. Allerdings ging es da um eine Mitgliedschaft, aber für die musste man sich registrieren und das habe ich nicht gemacht.

Meinen Treiber erhielt ich nur durch eingabe einer Nummer. Download startete in 30 Sekunden und dann hatte ich den Treiber.

Nachdem ich dann den Treiber auf dem Notebook ( ohne internetzugang) hatte, merkte ich, dass ich ausser dem Treiber, auch ein Programm mit Treiberupdate drauf hatte, dass ich aber gar nicht wollte.

Ich forschte nach, und stieß dann entsetzt auf die Abzockseiten. Ich weiß. Treiber lädt man beim Hersteller runter, aber das Notebook ist älter...

Mir ist schlecht. Ich habe mich nicht registriert, aber ich denke die IP gespeichert. Was kann ich machen und was kann passieren ?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. Wie gesagt, ich habe mich nicht namentich oder per Email registriert , nur dieses Agreement...

Gleich zum RA ?

Liebe Grüße

Chaosmama


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2011)

*AW: Nodevice.com*



Chaosmama schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nicht registriert, aber ich denke die IP gespeichert.


na und? >>  Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Ist ja ein flammneu optimierte Seite  


> The site is optimized for viewing with *FireFox 1.0.7* and *IE 6+. *We recommend using these browsers for a better experience on our site


Voriges Jahrhundert. Allein das hätte mich zum fluchtartigen Verlassen der Site veranlaßt 

Die Domain ist anonym registriert. 


> Domain Name: NODEVICE.COM
> Registrar: MONIKER
> Registrant [1956343]:
> Moniker Privacy Services [email protected]
> ...


Solche Ratten  pflegen ihre Höhlen nicht zu verlassen.
Höchstens wenn die mit Flammenwerfer rausgetrieben werden


----------



## Chaosmama (23 März 2011)

*AW: Nodevice.com*

Hallo,

was meinst Du nun mit der Antwort, ausser, dass ich böd bin ?
:unzufrieden:

Grüße

Chaosmama


----------



## jupp11 (23 März 2011)

*AW: Nodevice.com*

Was erwartest du auf solche Fragen?  Wer sich in der Hinterhof des WWW 
begibt muß sich nicht wundern, wenn er in die Scheisse tritt.


----------



## Chaosmama (23 März 2011)

*AW: Nodevice.com*

Eigentlich wollte ich keine Beschimpfungen, sondern Rat von anderen Mitgliedern, die vielleicht auch dort waren.

Sorry


----------



## Niclas (23 März 2011)

*AW: Nodevice.com*

was hat das eigentlich mit dem Thema dieses Unterforums zu tun? 


> Servicenummern, Mehrwertdienste und Dialer



ansonsten gibt es jede Menge Erfahrungsberichte >> Google


----------



## Chaosmama (23 März 2011)

*AW: Nodevice.com*



Niclas schrieb:


> was hat das eigentlich mit dem Thema dieses Unterforums zu tun?
> 
> 
> ansonsten gibt es jede Menge Erfahrungsberichte >> Google



Hallo,
ich bin neu hier, Verzeihung, wenn ich die falsche Rubrik habe. Vielleicht kann dies ein Admin korrigieren ?

Bei Google findet man zwar was, aber nichts konkretes. Ob tatsächlich eine Rechnung kam, und wie die Opfer wieder heraus kamen. Ich dachte, dass sich hier auch Opfer melden und nicht nur Leute, denen das nie passiert wäre.



Grüße

Chaosmama


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2011)

*AW: Nodevice.com*

Nodevice.com, Rechnung ohne Registrierung ? - Forum - COMPUTER BILD

da bist du genau richtig aufgehoben


----------



## Chaosmama (23 März 2011)

*AW: Nodevice.com*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nodevice.com, Rechnung ohne Registrierung ? - Forum - COMPUTER BILD
> 
> da bist du genau richtig aufgehoben


 

Das sehe ich auch so, nachdem hier ja eine Welle von Freundlichkeit und Hilsbereitschaft über einem zusammenschlägt.

"Wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen"

Wünsche Euch alles Gute und immer fehlerfreies Surfen!

Chaosmama


----------



## Heiko (23 März 2011)

*AW: Nodevice.com*

Sagt mal, hat euch der Vollmond zu hell ins Schlafzimmer geschienen? Könnt Ihr bitte mal alle wieder auf den Teppich kommen?

Wenn keiner mehr einen Fehler machen darf, können wir bald dicht machen, dann gibts nämlich bald weder Abofallen, noch sonst einen Beschiss.

Aber zum Thema: Treiber sollte man nach Möglichkeit über die Seite des Herstellers beziehen (wie Du ja schon weißt), zur Not noch über zuverlässige Seiten wie heise online - IT-News, c't, iX, Technology Review, Telepolis oder andere. Ansonsten schau Dir bitte mal den Link oben im Posting http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...und-dialer/64943-nodevice-com.html#post334502 an. Da steht alles drin, was man wissen muss.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 März 2011)

*AW: Nodevice.com*

Gerade bei Notebooks ist das immer ein Problem. Bei Desktop-PCs hast Du meist wenigstens 2 Anlaufstellen: Einmal den PC-Hersteller und wenn man weiß, was in dem Gerät schlummert, kann man bei den Herstellern der Komponenten noch direkt schauen und wird da noch mal fündig.

Bei Notebooks ist man allerdings oft auf den Anbieter des Geräts angewiesen und sprechen die in erster Linie Privatnutzer an, dann ist die Treiberunterstützung nicht selten halbherzig und die Aktualisierung wird recht früh eingestellt. Insofern geht es Dir da wie vielen anderen auch.

Vor Rechnungen oder ähnlichem musst Du sicher keine Angst haben. Wenn Dir die Quelle allerdings nicht vertrauenswürdig erscheint, solltest Du Dir das Treiberpaket mal genauer anschauen.

Solche Seiten sind da recht hilfreich:
Jottis Malwarescanner


----------



## BenTigger (23 März 2011)

*AW: Nodevice.com*



Chaosmama schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu hier, Verzeihung, wenn ich die falsche Rubrik habe. Vielleicht kann dies ein Admin korrigieren ?
> Grüße Chaosmama



Die Admins und Moderatoren hier, haben vollstes Verständnis dafür, wenn jemand neu ist und sich nicht sofort perfekt zurechtfindet.
*Wann* es zu unpassend im Themenbereich ist, entscheiden wir und verschieben es dann schon selbstständig in den richtigen Bereich. 
Insofern habe kein schlechtes Gewissen und hoffe auf viele Beiträge die dir wirklich helfen. Die werden auch kommen und  Frage ruhig nach, wenn dir noch etwas unklar ist. 
Solange es nicht in Rechtsberatung endet, (die nur Rechtsanwälten erlaubt ist) kommt hier viel Hilfe zusammen. 
Stöbere auch ruhig im Forum herum, da steht schon viel, was auch in deinem Fall helfen kann.


----------

